# Magicshine Monteer 6500 ...?



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Not sure if this has been covered yet but I was interested in any reviews or thoughts - it does look intereseting..










MONTEER 6500 Downhill Bike Front Light - Magicshine


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does Magicshine still exaggerate lumen output. It's been a long time since I've even looked up one of their lights but this is 6500 lumens and a 10500mah battery. That's bright. Even if is was 4k lumens that's gonna be bright!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Wow. That's a nice looking design. Three up top look to provide a massive flood with the two below providing some throw...or so it tends to lead one to believe. I like the look of the outfront bar mount. 

Of course a lot depends on actual output and how the UI works as to whether or not this is a decent lamp. Looks like the three top LED's are Cree XHP-50.2's...lower ones are XML2. With 15 different type of modes I'd have to wonder how easy ( or difficult ) it might be to use the UI. If they had included a wired remote I'd be more impressed. I think a more interesting combination might have been; One XHP-50 in the center with a good flood optic and then two XPL-HI's to the sides for forward throw...and of course with a remote. :thumbsup:


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

The price will be a make or break but what they are showing so far looks good on paper and yeah, even at 4K lumen it is gonna be fun - and in my case I already have a 100w/hr Li Po battery to take care of things..


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, it has been unofficially hinted that it will be around the $350US mark... as nice as a light as it is, I feel that $350 is a little rich for me..


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

EFMax said:


> Okay, it has been unofficially hinted that it will be around the $350US mark... as nice as a light as it is, I feel that $350 is a little rich for me..


If it's an actual 6500 lumen it might be worth the $350....maybe. A lot of that would depend though on just how useful the beam pattern and actual output is going to be. With that much output I would almost have to say that there would ( or is ) going to be a big problem with feedback reflective glare. Since the LED's are likely cool white this will exacerbate the problem even more. Too bad they didn't include a, "Hybrid II" mode using only the center top LED and the two lower. Of course if MagicShine once again is over-estimating the lumen outputs as they did on the previous models than perhaps it might not have as much reflective glare as I anticipate. Looking forward to user reviews.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Wow. That's a nice looking design. Three up top look to provide a massive flood with the two below providing some throw...or so it tends to lead one to believe. I like the look of the outfront bar mount.


Nope. Depending on lenses, but the size wise bigger lenses would produce more throw. So upper 3 are for throw and lower 2 are for flood (smaller lenses). Of curse all will produce some spill so even upper ones might make some usable beam in the near front.

I can predict the light will be shakey for downhill/MTB. For 5 led the mass should be substantial or it can't be used at hi power. At it's weight I'm sceptical on that tiny mount. It might get easily broken.

PS. I saw upper three are using XHP50.2 leds which makes beam more floddy overriding size of the lenses.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

From looking at this spec. page listing max lumen's for the spot beam @ 1600 and 5000 for the flood looks like the 2 xm-l emitters handle the spot and the 3 xph handle the flood. Optic/reflector size is confusing.

142 gm lighthead is lighter than what I would have guessed. Probably not going to be an adequate heatsink mass for the 100f degree ride temps I see this time of year.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> ......Probably not going to be an adequate heatsink mass for the 100f degree ride temps I see this time of year.


If the max output is truly 75 Watts, that light will overheat quickly at 70F let alone 100F. It should have some kind of thermal management that will throttle the output as temp rises.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> If the max output is truly 75 Watts, that light will overheat quickly at 70F let alone 100F. It should have some kind of thermal management that will throttle the output as temp rises.


I agree. My gut is telling me this thing is likely only producing 3K-4K actual lumen. At 6K it would heat up so fast it would drop into low mode within a minute.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> Wow. That's a nice looking design. Three up top look to provide a massive flood with the two below providing some throw...or so it tends to lead one to believe.


The design was first invented by Lupine and presented exactly one year ago. Now Magicshine seems to be faster with developing a available product. 
Lupine Alpha R 14
https://forum.lupine.de/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=4884


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Well seeing as the reviews Francis has done on Lupine, I'm agreeing with vanc and such about the issues we will see here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> If the max output is truly 75 Watts, that light will overheat quickly at 70F let alone 100F. It should have some kind of thermal management that will throttle the output as temp rises.


Yep, this. 75W is outrageous. That's always going to be the limiting factor for true lumen output, is the case size and heatsink size. We run ours at a max of just around 18-19W and you guys know how warm the case can get when the heat is effectively sinked to the outside properly. Now imagine 4x the heat in a similar case size.....


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

This light also looks like a copy of the yet to be released Lupine Alpha

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Lupine+Alpha&newwindow=1&rlz=1C1JZAP_enGB732GB732&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwinsfKVxuDcAhXSCuwKHcQMDsYQsAR6BAgEEAE&biw=1353&bih=696


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Seems it doesent come with a helmet mount. Anyoneknow where to get a garmin helment mount?
Is the garmin computer mount same as the virb mount?


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

To my understanding, the basic Garmin mount is universal to all of their products.


----------



## tomije (Nov 20, 2018)

EFMax said:


> To my understanding, the basic Garmin mount is universal to all of their products.


Hello,

I managed to mount monteer 6500 with standard garmin edge mounto to my helmet.
In my case the angle is also perfect.
And cable lenght to the batterypack is just enough.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/X2cdFMBjh95SC46N9

And I test wired light with normal 2s lipo to the thick power connectors.
So it's working without the two extra connector pins.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/YdsbrWMKem3Rp2Xu9

Next project would be making an adapter cable for XT60 to MS 4pin connector.
So I can use "normal" RC batterys.

Too bad that only place where I can find the official exension cable is from magicshine.us so the shipping to Finland is 60bucks

Maybe I just take the connector from MS battery and make an XT60 adapter for that also.

And the charger uses only 2 pins for charging so no fancy balancing circuit there.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ed3HcTLuFQsVekBV7


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tomije said:


> Hello,
> 
> I managed to mount monteer 6500 with standard garmin edge mounto to my helmet.
> In my case the angle is also perfect.
> And cable lenght to the batterypack is just enough.


Glad you found a way to mount it. Keep in mind no one yet has commented on the lamp itself. I know this is your first post but the least you could of done ( being the first to actually have the light ) was to talk about the light so others know just how useful it might be. People here want to know how bright it is, what kind of beam pattern it has, does it overheat when on it's maximum setting ??, etc, etc.


----------



## tomije (Nov 20, 2018)

I believe that it gives 6500lumens.
but only for about 1minute.
Light get's really hot (not supriced) and the light dims about 50-70% of maximum output.

But it is more than enough.

I have not tested the battery Life on "full" power does the dimming also save battery.

I Will report that later.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tomije said:


> I believe that it gives 6500lumens.
> but only for about 1minute.
> Light get's really hot (not supriced) and the light dims about 50-70% of maximum output.
> 
> ...


Thanks, pretty much what I expected.

Keeping along the line of thought of triples and more emitters..._Anyone else notice that Gloworm is offering a new triple ( 3 x XHP50's ) for 2019?_ Will be interesting to see what kind of output and beam pattern it offers.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> ........_Anyone else notice that Gloworm is offering a new triple ( 3 x XHP50's ) for 2019?_ Will be interesting to see what kind of output and beam pattern it offers.


Yeah they announced it in the Gloworm thread here maybe a month or so ago. Have not seen a beamshot yet.

Back on topic..

I have an adapter to convert this new Magicshine to GoPro mounting.









Would be just the ticket for someone with a helmet that has an integral GoPro mount or already has a GoPro mount on the bars and does not want to add another mount or switch mounts often.


----------



## Slipway (Sep 19, 2018)

In this small package this doesn't seem to make sense to me. Why use 5 Led and 70 watts if the housing can handle only 30 w? a single cree xhp 70.2 can be run at 30w - if the housing can handle the heat... is there any sense in using 5 led to you?

Just found this: 3 xhp50.2 for flood, 2xml for spot. I am just getting even more confused - why should I combine these two and not keep the flood on the bars and the spot on the helmet? Any ideas?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Slipway said:


> In this small package this doesn't seem to make sense to me. Why use 5 Led and 70 watts if the housing can handle only 30 w? a single cree xhp 70.2 can be run at 30w - if the housing can handle the heat... is there any sense in using 5 led to you?


Having a high mode like 70W that can only be sustained for very brief period is just marketing driven BS. Most folks in the US make most of their purchases on the basis of big spec and low price makes the sale.



Slipway said:


> Just found this: 3 xhp50.2 for flood, 2xml for spot. I am just getting even more confused - why should I combine these two and not keep the flood on the bars and the spot on the helmet? Any ideas?


The XHP50 has a pretty large die which equates to a floody beam that won't have much reach unless pretty large optics or reflectors are used. When I set one up on my test jig, it took a 35mm reflector to get much throw out of one. I'm suspecting that they went with a combo setup to try to get a beam that had some reach to it. When you have lots of output in a short flood type beam things are so brightly lit up that it degrades your night vision from the reflected light.


----------



## Slipway (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks, just what I was thinking. Lets call it a light for datasheet buyers  Just finished my Ikea integration sphere and got first pretty interesting results of my lights. Will be intersting to see, what the maximum output of my next micro build will be


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Slipway said:


> .....my next micro build will be


Micro builds.... good! Be sure to start a thread in the DIY sub forum when you get started on it.

I don't use my micros much anymore, but the second one was a darn good light. First one was just too floody for my preference.


----------



## JIMSLICK (Nov 19, 2012)

Vancbiker said:


> If the max output is truly 75 Watts, that light will overheat quickly at 70F let alone 100F. It should have some kind of thermal management that will throttle the output as temp rises.


Since my night rights are at about 35 degrees and I use my light for a hand warmer when I stop this might be perfect


----------

